# Time ? How much do you spend in your shop on say an average week.



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

The wife and I decided to remodle the shop so its a mess right now. I am buged up to get to makeing dust. We work full time and with the usuall home chores to do it cuts into avaliable time to be out there. I have high hope that the new layout will bring us out to make dust more often.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

Not enough about three to four hours a week This is a hobby for me


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

50+ hours per week….more on a good week.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

More like 2 to 3 days a month at this time of the year, if I'm lucky, maybe twice that much time in the winter.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I walk thru mine twice a day as go to and come home from work : (


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

it used to be 20 to 25 a week lately about 35 back last year from sept 26 to dec 23, 330hours.this is also mostly a hobby with a few paying jobs


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

1-5 hrs a week….


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

5 or 6 hrs a week would be my guess. More would be nice.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

It's sad, my kids littlest already finished school for the summer, and my older one will be out soon. My shop time will drop like a stone. I was getting about 8 hours a week; it will be more like 2 for the summer. Next school year I'll be up to about 10. Can't wait until they are both in school full days


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Probably about 20 hours depending on how I feel and what I have going on. Sometimes more sometimes less.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

20 or 30. I'm retired.
Probably get less done per hour now than when I was working!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd be interested to understand how the layout of a shop would give more time? My time varies as well. Its a hobby so it could range from 0 - 20 hours per week. I'd say an average is probably 8 hrs. I like to get at least one day on the weekend, but that doesn't always happen. Saturday was wet, damp and raining here, so I could spend the day in the shop without any problem.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Like Greg 50+ hours a week. Sometimes i also work weekends if the weather is bad. Hopefully i'll get caught up one of these days!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

2-3 hours once or twice a month, less during the winter


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

4 to 5 hours typically, depending on how LOML has scheduled my time.


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

Don W. I guess actually it won't but hey any excuse to get out there is a good one.


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

Now that my kids are out of school for the summer shop time will be limited but still should get about 5-10 hours a week in ( 1-2 hours a day during the week). Now once school starts back up I can do double that or more depending on whats going on.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't have a shop, so none?

I work off the patio of my parents' house (apartment doesn't have anywhere to do stuff) but I typically get there about every 4th weekend or so, a little more lately because I've been able to convince the significant other to let me finish things on her weekend off (she works every other).

Otherwise, I spend roughly 4-6hrs a week doing random things in my second bedroom in my apartment… things like practicing dovetails, small (hand tool) projects, cleaning and using hand planes (just to use them… it's soothing, somehow).


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Probably 10-25 hours of actually woodworking a week, school consumes most of my time, but some times I do my schoolwork in the shop, Haha.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I work for myself by myself, you don't wanna know and I don't want to think about it lol, why I don't post a whole lot sometimes…


----------

